# Super old ADA Aquasoil



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

I've had two bags of aqua soil powder in my basement tucked away for maybe 4-5 years. One bag is sealed and another one is half full and was tied off. 

Should these still be good to use? Just guessing there will be slightly less nutrients then a fresh bag, thoughts?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome to TPT.

Interesting and I do not know the answer but I do have a personal experience to share. I set up a new tank about 1.5 years ago with 2/3 of used AS and 1 sealed bag of 4-5 year old AS. That tank was ok for about 3 months and then it started one type of algae bloom after another with no end in sight. When I started pulling all of the substrate out, I noticed layers of distinct discoloration - same of it was almost white in color.

I do not know if AS "went bad" or if that bag was contaminated or what. What I do know is that I have 7 other tanks in the house.
My problems with that tank could have been totally unrelated to AS, I've done stupid things in the past.

Hopefully, other members will pitch in.


----------



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

OVT said:


> Welcome to TPT.
> 
> Interesting and I do not know the answer but I do have a personal experience to share. I set up a new tank about 1.5 years ago with 2/3 of used AS and 1 sealed bag of 4-5 year old AS. That tank was ok for about 3 months and then it started one type of algae bloom after another with no end in sight. When I started pulling all of the substrate out, I noticed layers of distinct discoloration - same of it was almost white in color.
> 
> ...


I've actually lurked here for years and never made an actual account ha.

Interesting, never heard of that sort of situation before. I'll definitely be looking for new AS but you either can't find it in my area or costs an arm and a leg.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

aquaforestaquarium.com has everything ADA.


----------



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

The Bungulo said:


> aquaforestaquarium.com has everything ADA.


Only US shipping


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

oof


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

In no way I wanted to blame "old" AS. For all I know, it might never age. There is nothing living or evaporating there that I know off.
My situation might be just a fluke or a personal ineptitude.

But now I am curious what others might think on AS's age.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

I've got 2 bags in my 75H that were 10+ years old, things are growing fine, but i did use a bag of new soil too


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I've definitely used AS unopened and opened that was in my garage for 7+ years without issue.


----------



## Ventchur (Apr 29, 2018)

HBdirtbag said:


> I've got 2 bags in my 75H that were 10+ years old, things are growing fine, but i did use a bag of new soil too





houseofcards said:


> I've definitely used AS unopened and opened that was in my garage for 7+ years without issue.


Thats good news, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Two people have asked me via private message about using substrate like Amazonia that's been sitting unused for several years. So I'm bumping this thread.

Adding my own experience: I've had my stash of Amazonia since about 2013 and routinely use it to start new tanks. It's gone through temperature extremes, been in various storage units and garages and it's been as good as new for me. Same goes for Azoo, Red Bee Sand and UP Aqua's products.


----------

